# A Short Love Story



## JTM (Feb 5, 2010)

Though initially embarrassed and uneasy over sharing a room, they were both very tired and fell asleep quickly, he in the upper berth and she in the lower.


 At 1:00 AM, the man leaned down and gently woke the woman saying,â€¦â€¦â€¦.


 Maâ€™am, Iâ€™m sorry to bother you, but would you be willing to reach into the closet to get me a second blanket? Iâ€™m awfully cold.â€


 â€œI have a better idea,â€™ she replied â€˜Just for tonight,â€¦â€¦ letâ€™s pretend that weâ€™re married.â€


 â€œWow!â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦. Thatâ€™s a great idea!â€, he exclaimed.


 â€œGoodâ€, she replied. â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ â€Get your own f***ing blanket.â€


 After a moment of silence, â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ he farted.


----------



## Raven (Feb 5, 2010)

:thumbup: Good one Bro! :thumbup:


----------

